# what mac to get with £1500



## berwick53 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi i have £1500/$2131 to spend on a new pc but ive decided after being with windows for 10 years to go to Apple i already have a 22 inch HP w2207h moniter but i dont mind using another one but i dont know what mac to get for the most power for the money as i use CS4 alot

thanks in advance
Sam


----------



## berwick53 (Feb 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2009)

For the love of G-D do not waste your money on a Mac. Iv been using them for 20 years and they are NOT what they used to be. Please, PLEASE don't do it.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For the love of G-D do not waste your money on a Mac. Iv been using them for 20 years and they are NOT what they used to be. Please, PLEASE don't do it.



I think I can second that. My dad works since two decades with macs in the graphical industry. They still use the "old" macs, G4 being the latest one, and still OSX.

They heavily refuse to use the new macs or even the more up to date OS like Leopard or Tiger...

If you work with CS4 on a professional level, a powerful PC is just as good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

Build a Core i7, 6gb, HD 4870 X2 Crossfire Windows 7 rig with 2000$. Apple's are about as useful as a one wheel car.


----------



## paulm (Feb 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> a one wheel car.



Your thinking of a motorcycle.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2009)

in my opinion you guys are being a bit harsh. 

I will say this though, an i7 is faster than the iMacs for sure.

So unless your buying the G5 pro, just stick with a high end pc


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

A one wheeled car would be less useful.
Seriously though, unless you desperately want to only use mac just build yourself an i7 rig and get a macbook or a macmini whatever their low end one is, if all the fanboys are correct it'll run just as nicely as a macbook pro.


----------



## smee (Feb 26, 2009)

I built a nice pc system and am running OSX on it, took a bit of hacking and research, but well worth it as it's as fast as a Mac Pro but only costed me about $400, so I saved about 2,000 big ones.

I also run CS4, it's a breeze.

However, if your not up to the hacking and stuff, and you want a fast system, Core i7 PC is for you.
Or you can wait till the Mac Pro's get the Core i7's.... should be anytime now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 26, 2009)

i dont understand why people defend macs so much they cost to much and the hardware is less upgradeable, also the software is easier to find on windows

win 7 is good even the new rc1 will be possibly good for a main os

compatibility is as good as the drivers and programs you find


just as powerful for doing what you need these days


----------



## omiknight52 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't even know why u bother asking that question here since the majority of ppl here don't like macs. I say Its your preference even though it is over priced, Mac Os X is better to me.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

you can run OSX on a PC


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you can run OSX on a PC



+1 Build a computer with an i7 and ATi setup (most likely a 4870 x2) and install OSX on it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 26, 2009)

berwick53 said:


> hi i have £1500/$2131 to spend on a new pc but ive decided after being with windows for 10 years to go to Apple i already have a 22 inch HP w2207h moniter but i dont mind using another one but i dont know what mac to get for the most power for the money as i use CS4 alot
> 
> thanks in advance
> Sam



For that money you could get yourseld a new Apple Air with upgraded RAM and VMware FUSION.

With such a system you would have BOTH OSX and Windows environments. You'd have a nice laptop. And you could hook it up your bigscreen for long hours of work. (I dont recommend using a shiney screen macbook for ANYTHING more than a few minutes play. The screens are awful).

Then you've got your mac. And you've got your PC. And you can travel with it.

Unless of course you want to game big time in which case there is only one option: Crossfire/SLI on x64 on Windows box.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/mastercollection/systemreqs/


----------



## paulo7 (Feb 26, 2009)

macs arent too bad for something to do (bit different) but novelty can wear off - they do look good in front of you out and about


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 26, 2009)

+1. " what mac to get with £1500" I SAY DONT!

You could build yourself such an amazing PC with that sort of money, have change over and be wiping the floor with MAC's which havent even left Apples workbench yet.

If you like OSX so much, it can be made to run on a PC.  I have done it before.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2009)

for $2000 i would buy a macbook that costs $1000 and spend the other $1000 on a decent gaming rig.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Macbook pro if you need portable, but the most power in mac you could get for that would be the top end 24" imac (3.06ghz model). The most raw computing power would be in a PC, preferably self-built.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

Unless you can up the budget to $2500, and grab a MacPro, I wouldn't bother with a Mac. You obviously don't need the form factor of an iMac, considering you already accommodate a tower from what I can gather. The only other choice is a notebook, and I have to agree that their notebooks are overpriced. 

Don't listen to the haters, if you really want a Mac, grab one, but their towers are always the best to buy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2009)

i really like macbooks and i think the $1000 price point is a real winner. the amount of software included for that price is epic and it is all BSD based and you can vmfusion XP and it runs as good.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 3, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> for $2000 i would buy a macbook that costs $1000 and spend the other $1000 on a decent gaming rig.



this will be a good choice, specially if you're always on the go. you can bring your lappy macbook with you and a decent gaming rig(multiplatform as well) at home waiting for you to play with it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Unless you can up the budget to $2500, and grab a MacPro, I wouldn't bother with a Mac. You obviously don't need the form factor of an iMac, considering you already accommodate a tower from what I can gather. The only other choice is a notebook, and I have to agree that their notebooks are overpriced.
> 
> Don't listen to the haters, if you really want a Mac, grab one, but their towers are always the best to buy.



Yeah don't listen to me. I've been using them for 20+ years.  

Sorry Wile. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah don't listen to me. I've been using them for 20+ years.
> 
> Sorry Wile. I couldn't help it.



lol. So have I.


----------



## McFlips (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk8k2fzCVY4

Easy.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

A one wheeled car...
Get a i7 with a GTX295 or GTX285/0


----------

